# How long before really long trip is verified



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

How long before really long trip is verified and u get paid for it. 300 miles +


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Usually a day or two. How much did you lose on the trip?


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Why so condescending? Got $120 upfront and made about $31/hr minus wear tear on car. It more than what I would make on a regular day plus it was all freeway miles.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nothing is written in stone. There are no governing rules. Two days to two months is usual.

Do you mind if I ask what the fare was, and good job getting a return fee.

In Seattle market $300 is the max fare for x and xl so a 300 mile run would pay out around $378 straight up, That is over limit, so the ride would be cut off before the EOR.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Nothing is written in stone. There are no governing rules. Two days to two months is usual.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what the fare was, and good job getting a return fee.
> 
> In Seattle market $300 is the max fare for x and xl so a 300 mile run would pay out around $378 straight up, That is over limit, so the ride would be cut off before the EOR.


 Over all fare was $435, my cut was $315 . Still waiting to get paid though which is the worst part about this trip. Been 9 days since it was completed and called support 3x and every time "specilized team" is handling it with no end in sight. Did another trip with Lyft for $115 got paid right away. I d rather do those.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is why I decline the +45 ride pings.

Mainly worried about fraud nixing my payout.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> This is why I decline the +45 ride pings.


that short of a trip would trigger a review? All my airports runs are 60+, never a delay.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that short of a trip would trigger a review? All my airports runs are 60+, never a delay.


I think Lyft also has a hard cap of $300 for fares paid to the driver.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that short of a trip would trigger a review? All my airports runs are 60+, never a delay.


We get a ton of $200 trips to Banff in the summer. Airport runs here are 25 min, and across the city is 35 max.

I just don't do long trips in general for more than a few reasons, but fraud is a big one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I just don't do long trips in general for more than a few reasons, but fraud is a big one.


I actually prefer long rides vs short ones. To each their own. I could do 3 airport runs and I'd be done for the day.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> This is why I decline the +45 ride pings.
> 
> Mainly worried about fraud nixing my payout.


I've been pretty blessed to not have too many nixes. I had one for like $13, or something and it put my Uber account in the negative after covid hit. That's just great because I did the work for that ride and they just stole my money. That could ruin you're night if it's the only ride you decided to do.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Gary275 said:


> Why so condescending? Got $120 upfront and made about $31/hr minus wear tear on car. It more than what I would make on a regular day plus it was all freeway miles.


Without knowing actual mileage and hours, I'm guessing it isn't that great a return. 600 miles would cost me $180 bucks figuring 30 cents a mile with $2.50 gas. 10 hour drive? Clearing $135, $13.50 an hour. And that's if everything goes right.


----------

